# French Welcome Waiting



## witzend (Jul 9, 2021)

Won't it be great to get over where motorhomes are welcome just found this and thought if only Uk could be the same








						Voyager en itinérance et visitez les châteaux de la Loire !
					

L’itinérance prend ici tout son sens, sur les chemins de Saint-Jacques-de-Compostelle et de Saint-Martin. à travers les forêts, les vignobles…




					www.touraineloirevalley.com


----------



## Snapster (Jul 9, 2021)

If only!  
We visited a few Chateaux on the Loire a couple of years ago. 
Most of them had ample parking for motor homes close by which, as usual, was free!


----------



## number14 (Jul 9, 2021)

France:-
'Please come and visit us in your motorhome'
UK:-
'You're banned'


----------



## Tookey (Jul 9, 2021)

Turkey's official Tourist website encourage it, basically says that campsites are ok but get your ass out into our forests and beaches cos there're great. Even states 'Turkey invites you to take a wildcamping trip' 

Routeplanner reckons Calais to Cadiz is 20 hrs of driving, but Instanbul is only just shy of 30 hrs of driving and then it's a 90 day visa for us Brits and these guys want us! Really looking forward to going there







						Error 404 | Go Turkey Tourism
					

404 error page.




					www.goturkeytourism.com


----------



## mark61 (Jul 9, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Turkey's official Tourist website encourage it, basically says that campsites are ok but get your ass out into our forests and beaches cos there're great. Even states 'Turkey invites you to take a wildcamping trip'
> 
> Routeplanner reckons Calais to Instanbul just shy of 30 hrs of driving and then it's a 90 day visa for us Brits, Cadiz is 20 hrs but these guys want us! Really looking forward to going there
> 
> ...


I'm ready


----------



## Trotter (Jul 9, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Turkey's official Tourist website encourage it, basically says that campsites are ok but get your ass out into our forests and beaches cos there're great. Even states 'Turkey invites you to take a wildcamping trip'
> 
> Routeplanner reckons Calais to Instanbul just shy of 30 hrs of driving and then it's a 90 day visa for us Brits, Cadiz is 20 hrs but these guys want us! Really looking forward to going there
> 
> ...


When you see how welcome Chris and Marianne (Tread the Globe), have been made in the eighteen months they’ve been there, perhaps it makes sense to consider the trip.
Marocco, Turkey??? Mmm dunno


----------



## Tookey (Jul 9, 2021)

Trotter said:


> When you see how welcome Chris and Marianne (Tread the Globe), have been made in the eighteen months they’ve been there, perhaps it makes sense to consider the trip.
> Marocco, Turkey??? Mmm dunno


I think safety/theft has to be more of a consideration in both those destinations than we are use to but like here it's a case of gut instinct. There is a youtube vid where a couple were woken up by Turkish police (uh oh)................to then have it explained to them by the police that they were a little concerned about their safety due to the spot they had chosen and to please follow them to a safer place which they did. Police were very welcoming and polite.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 9, 2021)

No country has a monopoly on thieves. Caution, and common sense has to be your watch word, no matter where you go. Remember we had a theft at Hereford a couple of years ago.


----------



## witzend (Jul 9, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I think safety/theft has to be more of a consideration in both those destinations than we are use to but like here it's a case of gut instinct.


I remember Simon Reeve showed large unofficial  migrant camps in Turkey hidden in the woods so best to avoid those areas. But didn't cluney gap years spend lock down in Turkey


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 9, 2021)

Trotter said:


> No country has a monopoly on thieves. Caution, and common sense has to be your watch word, no matter where you go. Remember we had a theft at Hereford a couple of years ago.


Ah but were you GASSED.


----------



## peejay (Jul 9, 2021)

We did a trip to Turkey in the motorhome back in 2012, one of the best trips we have made. The Turks are incredible hospitable people and we had some of the easiest wild camping we've ever done.
I think it will get very popular now with motorhomers as a haven from the 90/180 EU limit, we only saw 2 other vans there on our trip.

Pete


----------



## witzend (Jul 9, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Due to the increase in the Delta variant in France, the government are meeting on Monday to discuss if any new restrictions may need to be introduced. These could include border restrictions. I would wait till Tuesday to see what happens.


Ah well if wishes was horses beggars could ride


----------



## witzend (Jul 11, 2021)

Imagine seeing this in one of our counties tour brochures
https://www.tourisme-aveyron.com/fr/se-loger/campings-cars/circuits-pour-camping-car
or this








						Aires de camping-car - Normandie Tourisme
					

Que vous voyagiez en camping-car, fourgon aménagé ou van, vous devriez trouver ce dont vous avez besoin sur les aires de camping-car spécialement




					www.normandie-tourisme.fr


----------

